# Vaginal temping with a Diva Cup/tampon?



## Megan_in_Holland (Jan 11, 2007)

A question for all you ladies who temp vaginally: what do you do during AF if you use a Diva Cup or other type of menstrual product which is inserted into the vagina? Do you just insert the thermometer alongside the Diva Cup? Does this affect the temperature readings at all?

I recently switched to vaginal temping since I sleep with my mouth open and was getting really erratic temps. I've been really pleased with the results so far, but AF began today and I'm not sure what to do tomorrow morning when it comes time to take my temperature. Am I making a big deal out of nothing?

Thanks!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't temp vaginally, but I also don't temp during my period. the temps then are erratic and don't help me interpret my chart any, so I stopped doing it. Not temping the first 5-6 days of your cycle won't greatly impact your chart unless you regularly have extremely early ovulations.


----------

